# Street Bikes



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I was wondering what everyone had as far as street bikes go? I know the forum had a ride awhile back. I am thinking about getting a street bike to just go and have fun with, take the Mrs. out on a cruise with. I'm thinking nothing smaller than a 750. But I might also want to do a long extended trip and was wondering if a 750 would be to small for 2 people.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I ride a 2002 Goldwing GL1800. Personally for a long trip w/ 2 up I wouldn't go with anything under 1300 CC's. Such as a Yamaha 1300 or a Honda VTX 1300. By the time you pack it out with bags and another rider you will appreciate all the HP you can get. The forum hasn'r done a ride yet this year but I think we are about due. 8)


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

As the tag suggests, Ducati Hypermotard










For 2 up riding you will need at least 800cc in my opinion.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

Any talk of another forum ride anytime soon ?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Soon I hope. Just don't pick the third Sat. of the month.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> Soon I hope. Just don't pick the third Sat. of the month.


Yeah my wife gets awnry around the third week of the month too.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

hyperduc said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > Soon I hope. Just don't pick the third Sat. of the month.
> ...


Yeah she doesn't want it to interfere with her and I riding with another motorcycle group. You can come along if you like. :mrgreen: Hope it works out between you and your wife.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> Yeah she doesn't want it to interfere with her and I riding with another motorcycle group. You can come along if you like. :mrgreen: Hope it works out between you and your wife.


I wasn't aware we were close enough for the wife jokes just yet, but it's all good. Just bring her home happy, it makes everyone's life easier.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

hyperduc said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah she doesn't want it to interfere with her and I riding with another motorcycle group. You can come along if you like. :mrgreen: Hope it works out between you and your wife.
> ...


We're not. I was refering to my wife. But you and your wife are welcome to ride with us if you like. That's funny though. :lol:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Alright got me a bike! Not as big as I was looking for but for what I want, she'll do.
So when we getting a ride together?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very 8) . Soon as it quits rainin so darn much.


----------

